# Giant Devil's Mantis



## Morpheus uk (Oct 14, 2007)

got some more photos, sadly my dads mis shed recently and her back right leg is compleltly wrecked and bent to the other side, will she survive to maturity? started a new topic cause i cant fin dmy old one


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Morpheus,

I think your Dad's mantis will be fine. Just make sure you provide ample molting surfaces. In a case like this I would recommend screen or paper towel attached to the top and side surfaces of the container. Watch the humidity as you suspect an approaching molt. Not an easy morphology to molt out of. All her flanges, odd angles and those little teeth-like spines along the shield (great photo!) may entail a more complicated than usual shedding. Check on her frequently. You can often salvage a mis-molt if you can find the mantis in time (it's a small window, usually, but possible).

Peter


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 15, 2007)

Thx for the advise, i saved a pinnapovis from a real bad mis moult, he actually shed on the floor?!

Anyway he was all mangled and legs were up bu arms and all but i re perched him and he came out fine, the idolos are in a tall plastic sweet jar with a neeting lid, lost of russian vine twigs in there for them to climb on, enopys me that when is pre moult she stayed on the netting for ages, then when it was time for the actual moult she shed about 4cm from the ffloor :huh:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 8, 2007)

Heres another random one i forgot


----------

